# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  bule serca

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie mianowicie serca mam taki problem że jak się mocno denerwuje to boli mnie serce czy to normalne?

----------


## SirArgal

Silny stres pobudza nadnercza do wyrzutu adrenaliny do krwi, wzrasta ciśnienie tętnicze i dopływ krwi do serca. Wówczas zaczynają nas boleć mięśnie i odczuwamy nerwobóle, czasami i ból serca. Jeśli tak jest zacznij przyjmować magnez. Ochroni on serce i zmniejszy to uczucie bólu.

----------

